# Delucidazioni riguardo al forum rispetto a funtoo

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, ho da poco installato, al fianco della mia amata gentoo, funtoo. Ora, molte cose sono comuni tra le due distro, altre cambiano praticamente solo di nome. Vedo che si possono tranquillamente usare le pagine della wiki di gentoo, per delucidazioni che sono comuni alle due distro. Allora vi chiedo, posso usare questo forum anche per parlare/chiedere aiuto riguardo a funtoo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Allora vi chiedo, posso usare questo forum anche per parlare/chiedere aiuto riguardo a funtoo?

 

Certo mai nessuno e' stato messo in croce per questo  :Very Happy:  . L'ideale e' che usi questo forum (Forum di discussione italiano) e non quello principale che e' pensato per problemi riguardanti gentoo.

----------

## zar Marco

Immaginavo, sia del vostro aiuto che del dover postare qui, grazie mille

----------

